

TSA subpoena, seize computer of blogger who publishes their security directives - mcantelon
http://www.flightglobal.com/blogs/runway-girl/

======
CWuestefeld
The implication of this seems to be that while we, the traveling public, are
required to abide by a long list of rules, we are prohibited from knowing
exactly what those rules are.

